# i would DIE if they discontinued this product.



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 12, 2007)

okay.
so which product are you in love with and would absolutely freak out if they discontinued it?

mine would have to be:
bare study paint pot
blacktrack fluidline [and the 266]

to me, these are essential for every day makeup application....


anyone else?


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

209 brush, Blacktrack f/l.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 12, 2007)

3rd for ...Blacktrack f/l
and....Stilife Paint

I also would have a mild heart attack if they d/c'd Vanilla Pigment


----------



## Hilly (Aug 13, 2007)

219 brush, 266, and black track


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 13, 2007)

Blacktrack and Beigeing


----------



## nightseye (Aug 13, 2007)

187 brush, 209 brush, and if they suddenly wiped out all the kohl eye pencils, i would probably die.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2007)

Pigments...I love them!


----------



## kashleigh80 (Aug 13, 2007)

217 brush, Bare Canvas, Springsheen, all the lipglasses....

ok I'm stopping...I don't wanna think about it


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 13, 2007)

All the paints, as well as Studio Fix foundation.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 13, 2007)

2nd for pigments, they are almost everything I own


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 13, 2007)

studio tech and blot powder.


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pigments!!!

I have a 209, but never use it LOL


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 13, 2007)

Texture eyeshadow and entice lipglass


----------



## jenii (Aug 13, 2007)

Buried Treasure eyeliner. Everything else, I'd manage without, but that is my FAVORITE product EVER.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

Brow Shaders - they have saved my brows. I love them so much.
Natural Mineral Skin Finish - It's like butter and feels so natural on my skin.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 13, 2007)

Bare Canvas Paint - my "no make up" eye shadow
217 Brush - the best blender I have


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Natural Mineral Skin Finish - It's like butter and feels so natural on my skin._

 
I have to agree with this! It truely is one of their most unique products.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Jumping on the MSF bandwagon* It's all I use on my face.


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 13, 2007)

hyper real foundation - i can't imagine putting makeup on my face without it!!


----------



## Joke (Aug 13, 2007)

Having seen loved ones go, I think you'll always find new loves!


----------



## fmindik (Aug 13, 2007)

Smut and twinks e/s and pressed blot powder


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 13, 2007)

I would have a real problem losing my Mineralized Skinfinish Naturals. Oh yes...

Otherwise, I think I can cope.


----------



## msmack (Aug 13, 2007)

ohhhh I would cry if my beloved PIGMENTS went away... not that I realllllly need anymore (or don't have a lifetime supply or something...)


----------



## danabird (Aug 13, 2007)

beige-ing s/s since i use it every day


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 13, 2007)

I would be very upset if YSL discontinued their Touch Eclat, and if MAC discontinued their Vanilla eyeshadow...I'm still in mourning for my Powerhouse lipstick.


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 13, 2007)

MSF Natural
blacktrack fluidline
pressed blot powder
indianwood paintpot, (think ive used this everyday last week )


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 13, 2007)

msf natural
prep & prime spf
studio finish concealer!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 13, 2007)

*~*Blitz & Glitz f/l
      TLC Petting Pink
      Nymphette l/g
      C-Thru l/g 
      Pinkarat l/g
      Beaux l/g
      Pretty Plush p/g
      Luminary l/g
*~*I can't live w/o these things!!!!!!*~*


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 13, 2007)

MSF Natural (in Medium)
Fix+
Fast Response Eye Cream


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 13, 2007)

Studiofix and Prep + Prime SPF - I would be lost without them! I would also really miss Greenplay liquidlast liner as I wear it most days.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 13, 2007)

SFF NC25
Ricepaper
Steamy
Fix+


----------



## user79 (Aug 14, 2007)

Studio Fix pressed powder compact
I'd like to say Blacktrack but Bobbi Brown makes those too
Beige-ing s/s
Spiked eyebrow pencil
Lychee Luxe lipglass


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 14, 2007)

Blacktrack Fluidline
Blushbaby Blush
Bare Canvas Paint
Bare Study Paint Pot


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 14, 2007)

blacktrack for me too~


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Um, they they stopped making the #7 lashes or #4 lashes I wouldn't know where to turn to find full yet natural looking falsies. But I wouldn't DIE, lol that's just silly!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 14, 2007)

Blacktrack f/l
Humid e/s
239 brush
Studio Moisture Cream


----------



## melliquor (Aug 14, 2007)

Natural MSF
Blacktrack F/L
Non Conformist F/L
Fix +
Studio Moisture Creme


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 14, 2007)

dipdown f/l & hug me l/s


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2007)

I probably wouldn't die, but these are my faves right now: 

Fast Response Eye Cream
Strobe Cream
Fix + (with Vanilla Pigment)
Blacktrack
#205 Mascara Fan Brush
Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation
MSF Naturals
Brule ES
Prep + Prime Lip
Blacktrack
Lingering Eyebrow Pencil
Taupe Blush
Select Cover Up


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_hyper real foundation - i can't imagine putting makeup on my face without it!!_

 

oohhh i totally agree!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Aug 14, 2007)

I would cry a little for my MSF Natural if it went away... no, I would cry A LOT lol


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 5, 2007)

Mac studiofix/pigments/plushglass


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 5, 2007)

wonderstruck lipglass. when i was new to mac, i bought a BACKUP of it, because i feel like it's my hg color and i didn't want to be without it. i was so young, so naive. anywho, i love that lipglass.

paint pots. these are the best lazy person eyeshadow ever. i'm thinking they will make great gifts this holiday.

sincere blush, because i can't mess it up! i tried to overdo it on the blush, just to see and it didn't happen. i'm in love...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 5, 2007)

i wouldnt die lol but i would miss

Blacktrack fluidline
Natural MSF - makes my skin looks better, covers the freckles.
Swimming e/s - my staple green
Graph Black technakohl - goes on fantastic, so awesome.
Gentle Makeup Remover (the pink bottle) - it doesnt hurt my eyes and takes everything off in one go


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 5, 2007)

shadesticks, specifically CORN, overcast, beig-ing, gracious me


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, I would cry, not die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--Shroom e/s
--Painterly Paint Pot
--Slicked Pink Lipgelee


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 5, 2007)

satin taupe, Humid, Pressed BLOT!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 5, 2007)

russian red & 187,222


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 

 
_Having seen loved ones go, I think you'll always find new loves!_

 
oh yeah...  in my 20 plus years of being a MAC customer, i've had to change my foundation formula way more often than if i'd been with almost any other makeup company!


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 5, 2007)

studio fix!


----------



## Anita (Sep 8, 2007)

Blacktrack
Jest


----------



## righteothen (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful Iris e.s.
Shadesticks.  So far I have only bought 3, but I love them all.


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 8, 2007)

I would be really disappointed if MAC discontinued their Studio Fix powder foundation, Viva Glam V lipstick and 239 e/s brush.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 9, 2007)

i couldnt live without..

well dressedd blush
smolder eye kohl
myth lipstick
lovelorn lipstick
c-thru lipglass
teddy eye kohl
strobe cream
fast response eye cream

..so many more! i cant live without my mac!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not die, 

but curl up in a fetal position if they discontinued:
-Blitz & Glitz and/or Blacktrack f/l

I would pout for a very long time if they stopped making:
-palatial l/g

Whimper endlessly if there was no:
-russian red l/s

Go into mourning if they got rid of:
lipgelees, they are like happiness in a tube


----------



## agnivedic (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd definitely miss my Natural MSF and Dipdown fluidline. If they ever d/ced Lovelorn lipstick I'd be pretty devastated as well.

But I just might die if they got rid of Satin Taupe and Phloof.


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

the smolder eye kohl! thats my staple!!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Gonna give this thread a bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They better not dc:

- Dipdown fluidline
- Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation
- Dazzlelight eyeshadow
- Politely Pink lipstick
- 212, 217, 239 and 182 brushes


----------



## animacani (Sep 28, 2008)

Bronze eyeshadow and dollymix blush!!


----------



## flymestza (Sep 28, 2008)

Prep + prime spf50, paint pots, and satin taupe.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 28, 2008)

I would die if they discountinued....

Satin Taupe e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Snob l/s


----------



## Cinci (Sep 28, 2008)

Painterly paint pot


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 28, 2008)

Swimming Eyeshadow and Electra Eyeshadow


----------



## bellovesmac (Sep 28, 2008)

187, 188 and Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 28, 2008)

Probaly Dollymix.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blacktrack f/l, MSFN, Soft Ochre pp, Duck & Grey Utility powerpoint


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2008)

There isn't anything I couldn't replace easily enough, but I love well dressed blush and would be sort of sad to see it go.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

-217
-Rice papaper
-pigments


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd be so pissed if they decided to discontinue Naked Lunch e/s - it's my ultimate favourite nude.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

MSF 
Stone l/l
Painterly p/p


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 28, 2008)

Bare Canvas Paint
Pigments
Phloof e/s


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

Studio Fix foundation
Brave l/s


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 29, 2008)

I would lose my mind if they axed Prep n Prime Lash and Zoom Lash Zoom Black.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 29, 2008)

Rubenesque paintpot
Love Nectar lustreglass
Studio fix powder
NARS blushes
Blacktrack fluidline

Thank god my faves are cult faves


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 29, 2008)

id say blacktrack FOR SURE...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't be responsive for a week if they discontinue:

- bare study paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- nocturnelle e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- passionate e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and since today:
- fluidline in blacktrack


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunpepper pigment or amber lights....Or anything NC15 :-(


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Viva Glam II lipstick
Studio Fix
Carbon e/s
Nocturnelle e/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2008)

Jest e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Prrr l/g


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 8, 2008)

Myth l/s...it's my go-to nude, I'd be so miserable if they disco'd it.  And Studio Fix powder.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think i'd be seriously pissed if they discontinued any of my fav's, I would always find alternatives.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2008)

ummm... the prep/prime lip refinisher i think its called.  with the exfoliator on one side and the conditioner on the other.  I don't even know if this is LE or something.  This is the only lip product that can really condition and smooth out my lips.
please MAC.. be kind.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 8, 2008)

My current obsession is Feline Kohl Power and that's L/E so you'll all be at my funeral won't you? LOL


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd probably die if they suddenly DCed all the pigments!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My current obsession is Feline Kohl Power and that's L/E so you'll all be at my funeral won't you? LOL_

 
I can understand that. I bought a backup of that!


----------



## Pythia (Oct 9, 2008)

Myth lipstick.


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 9, 2008)

Painterly, Blacktrack, the pot lip conditioner, hue l/s, satin taupe e/s


----------



## anilegne (Oct 14, 2008)

Lustre lipsticks.


----------



## MACwhore831 (Oct 20, 2008)

I whould die if they would discontinue my zoom lash, and all my blue's & green e/s I just love thoughs bright colors!!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

If they ever took away blacktrack (or any of the fluidlines for that matter!) I would be devastated!


----------



## dsggatheart (Oct 21, 2008)

Plushglass Ample Pink!!!


----------



## cipelica (Oct 21, 2008)

Nymphete
Zoom lash
Blot powder
187


----------



## statusmode (Oct 21, 2008)

beige-ing shadestick.. the PERFECT base!!


----------



## comeseptember (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with many here--Blacktrack f/l is my main would-cause-death-in-event-of-discontinuation product!

But I also live for the StudioFinish concealer SPF35 in NC15--it's the ONLY concealer I've ever found that matches my (untanned) skin perfectly, and the texture/coverage is amazing.  On the rare occasion when I need a bit of concealer, this is the only one I reach for!


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 31, 2008)

Vex Eyeshadow , Style Blush , Jest e/s


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

Underage l/g
Dainty mineralize blush


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 2, 2008)

heres my list:

- Blacktrack fluidline, i use this everyday!
- Soft Ochre paintpot <3
- Select Coverup concealer in NC20
- Ricepaper e/s


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2008)

woodwinked eyeshadow, gleam eyeshadow and little vi lustreglass. i use these items regularly


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 2, 2008)

Carbon
Blacktrack
210, 224, 187 brushes
Pressed Blot POwder
Micronized Airbrush Color

I am gonna miss my Nightfish when it's gone though, and my New Weed has been gtetting a lot of love


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Dainty mineralized blush and Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Underage l/g
*Dainty mineralize blush*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_*Dainty mineralized blush* and Blacktrack fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wholeheartedly agreed. I love it. I love it so much i wanna kiss and make out with it


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Sanayhs (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Wholeheartedly agreed. I love it. I love it so much i wanna kiss and make out with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That wouldn't taste very good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I will pitch a fit if they take away my red enriched cremestick.


----------



## ElleMariachi (Nov 3, 2008)

I just bought Dubonnet a few weeks ago, and it's my perfect red (so far...I have a lot of MAC reds but this one looks the best on me, IMO), so now I'm obsessed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also think I'd freak without my Humid e/s, and I won't even go into how much I want so many items from the CoC collection to be made permanent...I'm kind of ashamed at how many backups I have.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

Most of my favourites are LE, but out of the perm line I will cry if they DC'd:

eyes: Vanilla p/m (though mine should last me a lifetime), Goldmine, Bronze, Freshwater e/s and Bare Canvas paint
Lips: Any of the amp creme lipsticks!

I'm sure even for these I would be able to find new favourites


----------



## Dreama (Nov 3, 2008)

Naked or chocolate brown pigment. I love both!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

Ricepaper e/s and Studio Fix Fluid!


----------

